# First snow predictions.



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Im not sayin Utah just cause I live here but I already saw a dusting a couple weeks ago. So I'm sayin Utah about the same time, mid oct.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

pawlo said:


> I predict...Nor Cal (Tahoe area) will get first snow...around...Mid-October.


mammoth already had a dusting....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! when did it open last year? Man I was NEVER this eager to ride so early in the season.



j.gnar said:


> mammoth already had a dusting....


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Nice! when did it open last year? Man I was NEVER this eager to ride so early in the season.


sooooo eager to ride lol


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Nice! when did it open last year? Man I was NEVER this eager to ride so early in the season.


they opened halloween weekend but closed the monday after because they went through a heat wave and all the snow melted lol
i think two weeks after that* they were open almost top to bottom. they should have a good amount of snow before thanksgiving this year...probably sooner!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Monday Loveland makes snow and should be open long before Tahoe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I know Loveland plans on starting to make snow, but it better cool off and quick if that's gonna happen.

LOL @ 1st snow in mid-October


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm hoping we get some snow here in Southern Ontario by Canadian Thanksgiving, but that's not likely to happen. It'll probably be closer to American Thanksgiving. 

Either way, I just hope it snows before it did here last year which was December 19th.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

We got more snow last night and this time in town! More on the way next week.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to a Thankgiving opening, which I think is pretty possible this year because of the projected forecast. Last year's opening day was awesome, there were all these sketchy things hardly covered with snow so the mountain was this big rolley-polley fest. I remember having to ollie over a few running creeks:thumbsup:

I think the low point however was when I rode into a flat hump in the mountain, and got stuck in 2-feet of wet snow. Had to hike a 1/4 mile out of it :thumbsdown:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, I hate to tell Loveland, but they ain't gonna start making snow tomorrow, or anytime soon for that matter according to the extended forecast. It's tough to complain, because it's tough to design a prettier day than this and the extended forecast looks like more of the same, but certainly not conducive to kicking off an early season.

Things can change in a hurry but this ain't looking good. If it wasn't for the changing aspens, I could easily believe it was July.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Lets see last year I think the first place was loveland wasn't it?. Followed by a place in nevada.. i think... I would predict somewhere in colorado but I wouldn't be surprised if maybe a place like mammoth opened up early like last year. Northern idaho had a pretty early opening with lookout pass I think it was two weeks before the normal thanksgiving opening, good coverage besides some lips near the chairlift... schweitzers opening was okay, pretty sketchy in some spots though. Hopefully we have a good winter this year last year was bleh


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We got out first snow on 9/21 last year here in Evergreen. My thermometer says 82 right now.

Not a single day in the 10 day forecast with a low below freezing.

Meanwhile, Denver hit 96 today shattering the old record of 93. This is the latest in the year it has ever been that hot.

Shit ain't looking good...


----------



## noahj (Dec 25, 2009)

ya it was hotter than sh*t in South Denver today. don't think Loveland is gonna be making snow tomorrow. don't remember the exact date, but i know last year the first week or so of October we got a few inches of snow here. And we got about 15 or so inches about a week before Halloween.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Every night in Summit it's dipped to below freezing or right around there for the last 2 weeks. They can make snow at night and lay off during the day, they did that last year.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

ten bucks says the northeast will get shitted on in four weeks, three days, and two hours.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

^^ I wish.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SPAZ said:


> ten bucks says the northeast will get shitted on in four weeks, three days, and two hours.


What is Godzilla coming to NY to take a crap?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland via Facebook...

Loveland Ski Area: Snowmaking operations on hold due to warm temps. Stay tuned for updates. Think snow and cooler temps!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> ten bucks says the northeast will get shitted on in four weeks, three days, and two hours.



If only that would happen. For real though, I'm thinking we'll get dumped on around Thanksgiving. The temps have dropped like crazy that last couple weeks.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Mt Hood is getting snow at 8000' right now!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Qball said:


> Mt Hood is getting snow at 8000' right now!


rub it in


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I was about to make a rude comment about Tahoe until I read, "Central New York" Lol.

I hate Tahoe snow, it dumps ridiculous amounts of snow and then it all compacts into crud within 2 hours. Would much rather have the, "Small but Consistent" storms we get here.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Case and Point..Do you think that any long term projected forecasts that were projected this time last year verified the possibility that Vancouver would go down as the worst winter olympics weather wise in the history of the olympics??? Nope..no way anyone could call that...


I called it but I'm not a media weather guy. That's exactly what we were talking about this time last year with the forcasted El Nino.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> I was about to make a rude comment about Tahoe until I read, "Central New York" Lol.
> 
> I hate Tahoe snow, it dumps ridiculous amounts of snow and then it all compacts into crud within 2 hours. Would much rather have the, "Small but Consistent" storms we get here.


Does that consistent snow make for the great potato farming you have out there? 

I hear you on the Tahoe snow. I never had the crud problem, it did seem that within 3 days or so, if it wasn't snowing the quality sucked everywhere. Backcountry, resort, sidecounty, anything off the groomers was pretty lame. 

But man, when it's dumping there, it's so game on. Some of the best cliff jumping anywhere is had around Tahoe for sure. Those clean granite lines and heavy wet impact absorbing snow, are just perfect for that sort of thing.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Jackson Hole already has 6" and are getting some more wed night...


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

It already happened, should have posted this a couple months ago


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> What can I say:laugh: I know people who have left our area because of the harsh conditions and moved to places like Denver:laugh: Its brutal over here when it comes to snow and cold...really


You say that like it means something. Denver doesn't get shit for snow. I live half and hour west and get twice what Denver does. Go another half hour west from me and you're in 300"+ territory.

It's hilarious how outsiders view Denver. They've done a great job of fooling people that they're in the mountains with that "mile high city" bullshit. Denver is on the damn plains. If you lived in Denver and didn't go to the mountains, there's really not much need for 4wd or AWD.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Does that consistent snow make for the great potato farming you have out there?


There is something about Idaho and Potatoes... I made a small garden this year, and just cut up a couple potatoes and threw them in the ground, and the fuckers grew like nuts.

But yea, Tahoe snow is great if you can be RIGHT on top of the storm. Afterwards it just sucks. I will agree however that Tahoe does have some of the best cliff stuff I've seen, not a whole lot of that up here, or too many other places for that matter.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ohhh but I dont know if anyone thought it was going to be that bad...I mean that poor city, all that preparation and NO SNOW!!! Rain and Mud That was tuff...


I hear you on the severity. When I first heard about the predicted El Nino early last fall, I remember thinking, well the Whistler venues have a 50/50 chance of being ok but the mogul and snowboard venues are screwed because of no elevation.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> You say that like it means something. Denver doesn't get shit for snow. I live half and hour west and get twice what Denver does. Go another half hour west from me and you're in 300"+ territory.
> 
> It's hilarious how outsiders view Denver. They've done a great job of fooling people that they're in the mountains with that "mile high city" bullshit. Denver is on the damn plains. If you lived in Denver and didn't go to the mountains, there's really not much need for 4wd or AWD.


Denver is fucking Kansas. I view anything after Loveland ski area as Kansas it's so boring and flat.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Mmmmmmmm!

10char




Snowolf said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm baked potatoes with lots and lots of chives, bacon bits, real butter and sour cream...food of the gods!......:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey! I live in fucking Kansas then!

And Carmen, jesus 'effin christ. You come to Denver one year right during the time we have had a blizzard a week for six weeks. Sorry but your town couldn't handle it either. I've seen the east coast reports when a "major" storm rolls through. Talk about paralyzed. Regardless, that was a fucked year for snow in Denver. Completely overwhelmed. Haven't seen anything like that before or since...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> And Carmen, jesus 'effin christ. You come to Denver one year right during the time we have had a blizzard a week for six weeks. Sorry but your town couldn't handle it either. I've seen the east coast reports when a "major" storm rolls through. Talk about paralyzed. Regardless, that was a fucked year for snow in Denver. Completely overwhelmed. Haven't seen anything like that before or since...


You want to see a city the get paralyzed by snow? Go to Portland. People start flying off the roads as soon as they see a flake. You get two kinds of drivers, the one who hauls ass and ends up in the ditch, or the guy that's going 2 mph with chains on bare pavement and somehow ends up in the ditch. You would think people that live so close to a mountain would be able to handle a little snow.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

No way. The worst places for that are in the south. I lived in Mississippi a good long time and if the sky even *looked* like it *might* snow they shut down schools, closed roads and advised people not to leave their homes. lol


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

YouTube - Real Car Crash

Portland drivers at their finest


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

That person had to be driving like that on purpose...





Qball said:


> YouTube - Real Car Crash
> 
> Portland drivers at their finest


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> YouTube - Real Car Crash
> 
> Portland drivers at their finest


ROFL. The ground must have been super icey (?) but you can tell each driver freaked out and started spinning the steering wheel at the slightest misdirection of their car. It was like the first car was intentionally trying to hit EVERYONE.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That video is a classic! That is a fairly steep hill though, covered in that wet, heavy, PDX snow. If any of you guys are familiar with the Alpine area of Tahoe. There is a guy who's garage is at the bottom of a steep hill. He has a big 'ol cement post in front of it, because it got taken out twice by cars sliding down the hill out of control. He now has a liability release form he brings out to the owners of the vehicles that get wrecked by it. If they don't sign it, he files a lawsuit against them for damages to the post and his property. Pretty much everyone signs it...

I don't doubt the talk about Portland drivers. Too many of you, including snowolf have bitched about it. 

I am just going from what I see on the news regarding the EC. Same storm here doesn't generate nearly the strife. 

That year MPD was out here was something else though. We had snow on the ground from December until March. That just doesn't happen in Denver. It'll snow here, over a foot at times and the snow will be gone within 3-5 days. That year, we had 3 blizzards each a week apart, then for the next 3-5 weeks, another snow storm a week. We never had a chance to melt it off, and granted a lot of the local douches have never bothered to shovel because ice is usually gone before the city will hand out fines. Plus all the snow was not leaving much room to pile it up in the Urban setting. 

So as far as the worst drivers go, I'll be happy to give Portland the crown. You guys have earned it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Hey! I live in fucking Kansas then!
> 
> And Carmen, jesus 'effin christ. You come to Denver one year right during the time we have had a blizzard a week for six weeks. Sorry but your town couldn't handle it either. I've seen the east coast reports when a "major" storm rolls through. Talk about paralyzed. Regardless, that was a fucked year for snow in Denver. Completely overwhelmed. Haven't seen anything like that before or since...


Buffalo and Syracuse are a bunch of pussies when it comes to snow removal. Oh noes we got freezing rains and hard snows. I lived there for 22 years Buffalo would shut down at the drop of a hat, you know what we in the south towns would do? Go about our business as usual. My senior year we received 3 times the normal snow fall that year? Know how many times the roads closed that year and things shut down for us? 1 day, one fucking day and that was because we'd been hit with 2 storms back to back before the third one rolled through. 

Sorry Carmen but storms in that area aren't anything special oh noes you got 16 inches of snow over 24 hours but then it started raining and it all melted off.

And yes Gary you do officially live in Kansas but I'll grant you shredumentary immunity.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm baked potatoes with lots and lots of chives, bacon bits, real butter and sour cream...food of the gods!......:thumbsup:


Mmmm x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Buffalo and Syracuse are a bunch of pussies when it comes to snow removal. Oh noes we got freezing rains and hard snows. I lived there for 22 years Buffalo would shut down at the drop of a hat, you know what we in the south towns would do? Go about our business as usual. My senior year we received 3 times the normal snow fall that year? Know how many times the roads closed that year and things shut down for us? 1 day, one fucking day and that was because we'd been hit with 2 storms back to back before the third one rolled through.
> 
> Sorry Carmen but storms in that area aren't anything special oh noes you got 16 inches of snow over 24 hours but then it started raining and it all melted off.
> 
> And yes Gary you do officially live in Kansas but I'll grant you shredumentary immunity.


in the capitol region, you actually are stuck. there is no snow removal service and in schenectady the roads are narrow, old, and full of potholes. we are going to go downtown and film some urban shit this year if we get a nice storm 

in my town, they only plow half of the streets. it's pretty awesome.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Schenedacty doesn't count.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Why doesn't Schenectady count, Av? I have to agree with SPAZ, no matter where you go in the capitol region their is always a chance to get snowed in. Especially in the cities because they don't plow ALL of the streets. They have snow removal schedules which is usually some ODD/EVEN b.s. I've been plowed/snowed into my parking lot. Shit's lame!

The area does have some decent urban set-ups though. Where are you looking to shoot, SPAZ?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

That reminds of a day at Timberline last May. One minute it would be whiteout, and the next you were sweating your ass off.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Our general storms and lake effect...its powder.. And lots of it!


Yeah, man.. A few years back I remember getting 4+ft over night. Lake effect snow is the best.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How did this thread devolve into a dick measuring contest of what area can handle snow better?


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Aye.. We're in the "Southern Ontario Snowbelt" in my town. From West Lorne to Woodstock always gets rocked in the wintertime. Lake Huron does us well.

PS: 15 inches.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Could be?

Labrador Mountain NY
Weather Stats

* Average Snow Fall: *125* “
* Average Days Open: 100
* Opening Date (typical): 1st Dec
* Closing Date (typical) : April


Winterpark

Annual Snowfall	*349* inches / 886 cm
Area	3078 acres / 12456224 m2
Base Elevation	9000 feet / 2743 meters
Summit Elevation	12060 feet / 3676 meters
Vertical Drop	3060 feet / 933 meters
Hours of Operation	9am - 4pm daily
Season Dates	November 17, 2010 - April 24, 2011

Snowbird

Snowbird Mountain Stats
Average Annual Snowfall: *500”*
Vertical Drop: 3,240’
Base Elevation: 7,760’
Top Elevation: 11,000’
Skiable Acres: 2,500’

Kirkwood

Base Elevation: 7,800 ft (2,377 m)
Summit Elevation: 9,800 ft (2,987 m)
Vertical Drop: 2,000 ft (610 m)
Skiable Area: 2,300 acres (931 hectares)
Annual Snowfall: *600 in* (1,524 cm)


Mt Hood Meadows

Top of Cascade Express 7,300 ft.
Bottom of Hood River Express 4,523 ft
Vertical Rise 2,777 ft.
Elevation at Base Lodge 5,366 ft.
Additional Hiking 1,700 vertical ft.
Top of Superbowl Skiing 9,000 ft. 
Annual Snowfall *430"*


That 125" of Lake Effect snow would be overwhelming anywhere else...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: Wait a minute your not being fair. You gotta put our vertical at Lab in their to get the true effect:laugh:
> 
> I think its 687 feet:laugh::laugh:


Isn't it 562 vertical feet after the Lake Effect? :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: Wait a minute your not being fair. You gotta put our vertical at Lab in their to get the true effect:laugh:
> 
> I think its 687 feet:laugh::laugh:
> 
> But it is interesting that we are so low in elevation and get what we get...


687 feet from the top of the highest point to sea level maybe....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have no idea what this winter will bring for us. I just want it to get here.! We've been doing more breaking record highs here recently than anything else.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I have no idea what this winter will bring for us. I just want it to get here.! We've been doing more breaking record highs here recently than anything else.


I actually see this as a good thing. The best seasons we have are the ones that have a fall like this. Just wait, the hammer is coming...


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Unlike the rest of the country (world?), we here in NorCal have had a pretty mild summer. I hope that translates into a vicious, snowy winter here in Tahoe!





linvillegorge said:


> I have no idea what this winter will bring for us. I just want it to get here.! We've been doing more breaking record highs here recently than anything else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I actually see this as a good thing. The best seasons we have are the ones that have a fall like this. Just wait, the hammer is coming...


I sure hope so!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm feeling Blizzard of '97 all over again for Colorado  Who was around to remember that one?


----------



## SloMo (Apr 6, 2010)

I think in CNY it'll be about an average year this year but inconsistent. First snow a 1.5 weeks after Halloween but coverage hopefully by thanksgiving week. I think we're going to have a late storm like we had at the end of last winter. Then an early spring


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Willy36 said:


> I'm feeling Blizzard of '97 all over again for Colorado  Who was around to remember that one?


I was. You're talking about the October one correct? That was awesome except for the fact that it completely missed the mountain areas where most of the riding goes down. I had a 6 foot snow drift outside of my apartment from that one.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I was. You're talking about the October one correct? That was awesome except for the fact that it completely missed the mountain areas where most of the riding goes down. I had a 6 foot snow drift outside of my apartment from that one.


Ah...I was 6 so I didn't pay attention to the mountains at that point. But yeah, the October one. There's a picture of me where I fell into a drift and have a good 2 feet of snow above my head still in my backyard. The fence at what is now my mom's house is tall enough to where I'm about eye level with it now (I'm 6') and I could step over it during that storm. Not climb, step :laugh:

But yeah, something like that in the mountains, repeatedly, would be teh sex.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope for the March '04 blizzard. That sucker put down over 80" at Winterpark, and nearly 100" at Berthoud. Summit county/Vail got around 3ft out of it. Of course hope for March '04 in November of 10...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Btw, we did get a dusting last night. Mountains have some white today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Top of Sunshine....










This wil be gone soon though... it is finally getting hot.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Zee said:


> Top of Sunshine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunshine mountain... Wheres the sun! FALSE ADVERTISING!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Sunshine mountain... Wheres the sun! FALSE ADVERTISING!


I think it was sunny once... but I may have been imagining things.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hope for the March '04 blizzard. That sucker put down over 80" at Winterpark, and nearly 100" at Berthoud. Summit county/Vail got around 3ft out of it. Of course hope for March '04 in November of 10...


Dear lord, why didn't I pick up snowboarding a few years sooner? 

I will most certainly be wishing for a March of '04 in November of '10.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That season was just doing okay until that storm. After that storm, we had snow at least once a week through most of May. May last powder day was an 18" day on May 15th at Berthoud Pass I believe. That spring was just off the hook.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland had pics up on Facebook of their dusting of snow last night. Couldn't have covered a flea's knees.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

In NJ,PA...its still mid high 80's, but in my opinion I say that we might get white in like january! as long as its cold ill take the artificial snow! i hope that by late november I can be out there!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland made snow last night

I'll be heading up that way here in a couple hours. I'll try to snag a few pics.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

SLC is heading into the Low 60's with rain next week which means Brighton will be in the 40's hopin for some snow up there during the nights.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, after a very brief minor cool down we've been back at breaking record highs again lately. Possible cool down coming toward the end of the extended forecast. This is starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's probably (and hopefully quite frankly) going to be a late start this season. Enjoy the weather.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It's probably (and hopefully quite frankly) going to be a late start this season. Enjoy the weather.


Noooooo. The only time I actually want this weather is in April when I'm sick of it being freaking cold and I can't snowboard anymore.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

We had a foot a week and a bit ago. Then all of a sudden its gotten hot again. No snow anywhere!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> Noooooo. The only time I actually want this weather is in April when I'm sick of it being freaking cold and I can't snowboard anymore.


It's a bit of a selfish concern for me. When we get these damn early snows that put down a fair amount of snow, we almost always have a two week plus dry spell early on. The snow rots, turns into depth hoar and we have a hair trigger snow pack in the backcountry. Last year was the worst one I have seen in Colorado (since I started bc riding 10 years ago) and it sucked. It also claimed plenty of lives. I'd rather it start later, after everything has cooled off and storms start coming in on a more regular basis from La Nina. It also doesn't suck to have May powder days either. 

Why can't you snowboard anymore? Can't you fire up your quads?

Anyway, this was in relation to Colorado, you're closer to the coast which means you'll probably get into the snow cycle before we do.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Supposed to get a little snow down to 5400' monday on Hood


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It's a bit of a selfish concern for me. When we get these damn early snows that put down a fair amount of snow, we almost always have a two week plus dry spell early on. The snow rots, turns into depth hoar and we have a hair trigger snow pack in the backcountry. Last year was the worst one I have seen in Colorado (since I started bc riding 10 years ago) and it sucked. It also claimed plenty of lives. I'd rather it start later, after everything has cooled off and storms start coming in on a more regular basis from La Nina. It also doesn't suck to have May powder days either.
> 
> Why can't you snowboard anymore? Can't you fire up your quads?
> 
> Anyway, this was in relation to Colorado, you're closer to the coast which means you'll probably get into the snow cycle before we do.


I think I will certainly do some post-season hike boarding this season, but last year it wasn't even worth it because of the half-average snowfall, (it was dangerous to ride any of the hills around here about 2 weeks after the mountain closed, backcountry or not).

I have to agree though, it seems like when it snows early, you end up getting a dry spell for a while which can suck. Just depends.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

it got up to around 115º here in socal this week. but then next week it's supposed to have lows of 25 in big bear which sounds awfully nice right about now.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

60% chances of snow in Kirkwood tonite. BUt then it's warming up again...low '50.


----------

